# StolenHistory.ORG on Richie Allen



## BStankman (Sep 14, 2020)

For better or worse the community is picking up traction.

At 17:20 Richie Allen mentions StolenHistory.ORG as a fascinating website.
And reads directly from Korben's post.
_Tartary - an Empire hidden in history. It was bigger than Russia once..._

​
Not to be outdone, *dreamtime *had his entire post tuned into a video.
_What Is Your Timeline Of World Events?_

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2018-12-15 01:50:56Reaction Score: 1


Thanks for posting that.. I like max igan and totally forgot about Richie doing vids...


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-12-15 03:12:07Reaction Score: 2


They do good things by building awareness and spreading the issue. Thank you.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-12-15 18:03:08Reaction Score: 3


Max Igan is doing excellent work on bringing this information to the world recently: thecrowhouse

	Post automatically merged: 12/15/18



BStankman said:


> Not to be outdone, *dreamtime *had his entire post tuned into a video.


comments like this one make me happy to be able to participate in spreading awareness:



> This is exactly in line with my and others findings. The Cataclysms thats been are all connected to the Sun and plasma changeover when The Birkeland Currents that drives our Sun switches and make a changover (s.k pole shift in our Electrical Universe and enclosed electromagnetic system,  flat, concave, spherical and hollow expanding earth) and a Plasma Cathastrophe again will appear. When the next plasma changeover occurs it will be huge and will transfer this world once again, with liquefaction and Mudfloods.  It can only occur in the solstice. Probably winter Solstice, but also the summer solstice for smaller ones.
> 
> Yep that gives the timeline for Yeshua (Jesus) and the gnostics that knew the Truth. From 1000-1200. Then the big changeover in the mid 1400. and in the end of 1600 a large one. The smaller one around 1816 as you stated. Everything is perfect according to My (and others) research.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-12-16 16:14:46Reaction Score: 2


That first video is >1 hour but the part mentioning KD's info is at the 17:30 mark and at least they give credit to stolenhistory.org. The second video is a complete ripoff of dreamtime's entire post with no credit given to the original poster or this site. I'm glad the info/awareness is spreading to a larger audience but it does seem a bit rude to not at least give credit where credit is due and then to recommend the mudflood site as a source of further good info such as what was ripped off from this site is just larcenous.

Hopefully some good will come of all the info sharing such as getting the Vatican to finally open its secret libraries. Although, I think TPTB would probably rather destroy the Vatican library than to let the truth of our past get out. Wouldn't be the first time that entire libraries/museums, etc. have been razed to hide the truth.

Kudos to KD and dreamtime for posting info worth stealing.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-12-16 21:45:29Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> That first video is >1 hour but the part mentioning KD's info is at the 17:30 mark and at least they give credit to stolenhistory.org. The second video is a complete ripoff of dreamtime's entire post with no credit given to the original poster or this site. I'm glad the info/awareness is spreading to a larger audience but it does seem a bit rude to not at least give credit where credit is due and then to recommend the mudflood site as a source of further good info such as what was ripped off from this site is just larcenous.
> 
> Hopefully some good will come of all the info sharing such as getting the Vatican to finally open its secret libraries. Although, I think TPTB would probably rather destroy the Vatican library than to let the truth of our past get out. Wouldn't be the first time that entire libraries/museums, etc. have been razed to hide the truth.
> 
> Kudos to KD and dreamtime for posting info worth stealing.


The second YouTube video links to here in the description.  


I am mostly afraid of change.  
But building momentum in consciousness is key.
Hopefully any new people will read some posts and see how the easily the lies they were taught are broken down.
And take inspiration.

And not attack us with quotes from Wikipedia.  Unable to admit to themselves they were fooled.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-12-17 12:50:10Reaction Score: 0


strange:


> Max, have you checked out the site Stolen History . Org? I can't leave a link or my comment will disappear.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-12-17 14:05:52Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> strange:


What’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-12-17 14:15:34Reaction Score: 0


Just a comment on youtube saying it's not possible to link to stolenhistory.org on youtube. Whateve that means.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-12-17 14:19:30Reaction Score: 1


Weird. Our site is too tiny to be censored.


----------

